# How to improve Indian sports from today so that effect can be seen near future?



## Esquivelen (Jan 3, 2011)

What we peaple will do?( not only give priority to Cricket as famous cricketer are earning a huge money in advertisement etc.but no contributions to Indian sports)



South Beach Java


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Esquivelen said:


> What we peaple will do?( not only give priority to Cricket as famous cricketer are earning a huge money in advertisement etc.but no contributions to Indian sports)


Are you talking about drinking, casinos, or bowhunting? :confused02:


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

RustyRenegade said:


> Are you talking about drinking, casinos, or bowhunting? :confused02:


I think he's sellin fish bait on the reservation. Theres big money in crickets.


----------

